# Your Great Grandpa's 8th Grade Exam



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2013)

I doubt some college grads could even handle most of these questions these days. 

*1912 8th Grade Exam*

Better put on your thinking cap.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 15, 2013)

Looks like I'll be repeating the 8th grade... That's a pretty tough test!


----------



## SENC (Aug 15, 2013)

As a state-s righter from way back, I appreciate that president and vice president werent capitalized but Governor of Kentucky was!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 15, 2013)

Wanna cut class? I'm pretty lost in there


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 15, 2013)

My lord Kevin where do you find this this stuff ? If I had a teacher like that I would have failed for sure.


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 16, 2013)

Rolling up a cone shaped hat as we speak. Does anyone know how to spell DUNCE? :dash2:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 16, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Wanna cut class? I'm pretty lost in there


I'm with you! That was my mo.


----------



## Brink (Aug 18, 2013)

Just curious, did any one instantly answer #8 in the arithmetic section?


----------



## SENC (Aug 18, 2013)

Started to, but recognized a trick question. I assume the answer is 10, right? Or do I need more coffee?


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 18, 2013)

Brink said:


> Just curious, did any one instantly answer #8 in the arithmetic section?



Yes

I think it is a little insulting of Kevin- it was not my great gramps test. It was gramps. :fit::fit::fit::fit::fit::fit:


----------



## Brink (Aug 18, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Yes
> 
> I think it is a little insulting of Kevin- it was not my great gramps test. It was gramps. :fit::fit::fit::fit::fit::fit:



Got to be an old schooler to know that answer, or in my case, work with an old schooler.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 18, 2013)

Brink said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes
> ...



I still use it as a quick check. You can teach some old dogs new tricks but most of them do not forget the old ones...........


----------



## Brink (Aug 18, 2013)

I still check squares with this method.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 18, 2013)

SENC said:


> Started to, but recognized a trick question. I assume the answer is 10, right? Or do I need more coffee?



More coffee... Think 3,4,5:morning2:


----------



## SENC (Aug 18, 2013)

DKMD said:


> SENC said:
> 
> 
> > Started to, but recognized a trick question. I assume the answer is 10, right? Or do I need more coffee?
> ...



Duhhhhhh!!! Thanks, doc. I was reading it as a trick question. 40 ft tall building, only 10 of it above ground (base at 30 ft).


----------

